# Mealworms in the fridge?



## Gecko_man (Mar 25, 2008)

Some guy at my local pet store told me that I can buy mealworms in bulk, then put them in the fridge, that way they will go to sleep and you won't have to feed them and you do not have to worry about them turning into beetles. Does this actually work, I know not to trust everything store employees say so I'm a little suspicious. Can I just keep them in a box at room temperature?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

room temp is fine and it what i stopre them at and they last weeks but i do believe you can put them in the fridge to slow them down


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

The moisture in the fridge would not be good for Mealworms as they like it dry. Keep them in a cool place and they develop slower. I keep all of mine in large plastic tubs at room temperature and they are fine.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I buy up to 3 kilos a month and they come in 1kg bags - I tip one into a big tub for use straight away and the others go unopened into the fridge. They'll stay in there until I need them, using about 1 bag every 10 days or so.... They are fine, taking an hour or so to warm back up when they come out - and they're hungry then too!!! Don't do this with morios it'll kill them. And don't let the bags or tubs touch the back of the fridge where it's coldest or you'll probably kill those inside at that point.


----------



## Huk7 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep, this'll work fine and it also does with Waxworms too


----------

